# Coughing cows and calves



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

2 of my 3 milk cows are coughing this morning as are 3 of 4 calves. I have been watching the calves for about a week cause they seem pretty perky, eating well, running and playing. One I noticed started laying down after eating where the others were still up and running around. These are 1 jersey, 2 jersey/angus cross calves, all 2 months old and then a 4 month old angus heifer. 
The cows are 1 jersey, a jersey/angus and a hereford/shorthorn. The hereford/shorthorn started coughing a couple of days ago and this am the jersey/angus was coughing. 
One calf has runny eyes, drainage is clear. One has runny nose with thin, white drainage. All ears are perky. I haven't taken any temps yet cause I have to get my hubby out there to help me. I suspect the one that lays down alot is running a temp.

It has been over 100 degrees everyday for I don't know how long and everything is dry and dusty.

Listening to 3 calves coughing while milking this morning tells me I need to be treating them. I have on hand Noromycin 300 LA and will use that for the calves. My big question is what can I use on my milk cows and what is the withdrawl times. I looked Noromycin up and it said not to use on milk cows but then it said it didn't have a milk or meat withdrawl time, that really confused me.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, since no one else will jump in..here I am. This link cattle diseases may be helpful to ya. 

If it were me, and I only had one calf sick/coughing, I'd probably treat it myself. BUT, since you have 2 cows and 3 calves sick..I would definitely call a vet out. If it is BRD or pneumonia, it can take them down fast. I think with this many sick it would pay you to call someone out.

Best of luck and hope they are better soon.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn't have any problem with giving the calves a shot of the Noromycin. We would likely do it ourselves too as a cheap precaution. We run feedlot cattle, and coughing alone is not something we usually treat. However, coughing calves are the ones we do watch carefully. Coughing can be caused by the dry and dusty conditions you've mentioned. Dusty and heat can make eyes runny too. If those coughing cattle should show a lack of appetite, and start staying back from the feeders, that's when we step in without delay. The smaller the calf, the quicker they need to be treated.

That being said, getting some temperatures, especially on the milk cows would be the best thing to do. The withdrawal on meat is 28 days for Noromycin, and I don't know about where you are, but here in Canada, if a milk cow needs antibiotics, her milk gets dumped until it's tested for residue and comes back clean. They don't put milk withdrawals on drugs because they haven't done the trials to see what they should be. 

There are drugs available from your vet that don't have the withdrawal issues for milk.

My question is, are they vaccinated? Some viruses, like IBR and BRSV will produce the symptoms you describe. Antibiotics won't cure them, and by themselves, they aren't fatal. However, these viruses can run the animal down, and open it up to developing more severe pneumonia. The danger of IBR in a cow is that it can cause abortions. 

So, check their temperatures. If they have temps, then call your vet for advice and a milk cow appropriate antibiotic. If they are normal, then see if there's something physical like dusty conditions that could be causing it.


----------

